
Separation of Ego and Will - jemeshsu
http://pkaudio.blogspot.com/2011/09/separation-of-ego-and-will.html
======
comex

        1 comments:
         Anonymous said...
        LOL.
        September 14, 2011 8:51 PM
    

:(

~~~
Twisol
Hah, thanks for echoing exactly what I was thinking. It's a thought-proving
blurb, and seeing those three little letters hanging down at the bottom of the
page made my gut twist a little.

~~~
5hoom
Zen Proverb:

Before enlightenment; chop wood, carry water. After enlightenment; chop wood,
carry water.

Perhaps the commenter was an enlightened soul trying to ensure that readers
didn't get too lofty & carried away ;)

------
teilo
This is a useful observation, and I agree with the principle and application.

I'm wondering about the use of the word "will" as he defines it:

'The "Will" is your innate, inner tendency towards peace. It is the
subconscious personality that thrives on warm fuzzy feelings, or gives you
that incredibly serene sensation of unity that comes on a solo day in the
mountains when you could care less about races and glory. The Will is a factor
of the "you", if the rest of the world didn't exist.'

If we aren't limited to English words, I would call this the Tao.

As distinguished from the Ego, the Will to me speaks more of desire or inner
motivation stripped of fear, and I'm not sure that the Will, in that sense, of
necessity tends toward peace, serenity, or "warm fuzzy feelings".

------
rdmirza
The author is referring to a mental known as "flow":

"Flow is the mental state of operation in which a person in an activity is
fully immersed in a feeling of energized focus, full involvement, and success
in the process of the activity. Proposed by Mihály Csíkszentmihályi, the
positive psychology concept has been widely referenced across a variety of
fields"

\-- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29>

